# What towing vehicle and trailer do you have?



## ROG (27 July 2012)

Simple survey

What is your current towing vehicle - 
Rate it out of 10 - 

What is your current trailer - 
Rate it out of 10 - 

1 or 2 horses carried in trailer - 

Towing on a B or B+E licence -


----------



## galaxy (27 July 2012)

Shogun GLS (lwb)  7/10 (purely loosing marks as it's a P reg.  Nothing to do with it's towing ability!  As a new(er) car I think I woudn't find fault with it

Bateson Ascot  10/10.  Brilliantly designed trailer.  Can't fault it

Can carry 2 big horses and car doesn't struggle at all

B+E


----------



## DragonSlayer (27 July 2012)

What is your current towing vehicle - Mitzibushi L200 Twin-cab pick-up 
Rate it out of 10 - 9/10 - would be 10 out of 10 but she drinks fuel as if it were vodka and tonic!  It's also a damn good all-round truck, does all the grunt work without complaint.

What is your current trailer - Ifor Williams 510
Rate it out of 10 - 10/10 - cracking trailer, owned it from new for almost 8 years, wouldn't want another model. 

1 or 2 horses carried in trailer - 2

Towing on a B or B+E licence - B+E Licence (pre-1997)


----------



## ElleSkywalker (27 July 2012)

Answers out of date because trailer has gone due to eath of tow vehicle, but thought would share anyway as will be usefull thread for people looking to tow. Good idea ROG 

What is your current towing vehicle - Landrover Freelander 
Rate it out of 10 - 4, rubbish turning circle, and all in all a bit feeble. 

Have previously towed with a Toyota Hilux surf, would rate that about a 6/7, much better in everyway, but I killed it 

What is your current trailer - Ifor Wlliams HB401 
Rate it out of 10 - 8/9 loved it, easy to tow and light as a feather even with pone on board. 

1 or 2 horses carried in trailer - 1

Towing on a B or B+E licence - B licence (weights were checked and all was legal )


----------



## Blurr (27 July 2012)

Daihatsu fourtrak (lwb) (10/10)
Van Fautras Oblic 2 (10/10)

Pre 97 licence

Just adding the horses!  Either one 17hh ISH or two medium sized.


----------



## Kat (27 July 2012)

Tow Vehicle - Nissan Navara Outlaw D40 Double cab manual - rating, not really had it long enough to have thoroughly tested it out but I'll give it 8/10. Pretty economical on fuel, very cheap on tax, huuuuge load space, lovely comfy and luxurious to drive and travel in. Downsides, its size makes it difficult to manouver, especially with the trailer on, it lacks the power of some 4x4s and I know that they are known for having lots of niggly electrical faults etc. 

Trailer - Bateson Deauville - 10/10 love it, nice and airy and roomy inside, light to tow, light to move around by hand (easier than reversing into a tight space). Can't fault it at all. 

Only carried one horse so far, but have capacity for two. 

I tow on a B+E licence, DH will be towing on a B with L-plates.


----------



## NeverSayNever (27 July 2012)

towing vehicle - toyota hilux doublecab, 10/10  love her like my dearest friend

trailer - ifor williams hb505 classic. 9/10 Fab, much prefer to new model equivalent.

tow 1 14.3hh sec D

B+E license


----------



## stanmegjem (27 July 2012)

Simple survey

What is your current towing vehicle - 
Rate it out of 10 - Landrover Discovery 10/10

What is your current trailer - Ifor Williams 505 10/10
Rate it out of 10 - 

1 or 2 horses carried in trailer - Carry 1 but have the capacity for 2

Towing on a B or B+E licence -


----------



## paulineh (27 July 2012)

Either a Land Rover Discovery = 9/10.  Or. A BMW x5 =10/10

Trailer. Richardson 2horse = 9/10

Carry 2 horses

Pre 97 licence


----------



## Clannad48 (27 July 2012)

ROG said:



			Simple survey

What is your current towing vehicle - 54 plate Jeep Cherokee 2.8CRD 
Rate it out of 10 - 9

What is your current trailer - Ifor Williams HB505R
Rate it out of 10 - 10

1 or 2 horses carried in trailer - Usually just 1 17.2hh Dutch Warmblood Mare, 

Towing on a B or B+E licence - B+E (pre-1997)
		
Click to expand...


----------



## D66 (27 July 2012)

Nissan X trail(7) and a Sinclair Challenger(8) minus the partition. only one horse(10) carried.  That reminds me ,I must take it to the local weighbridge.


----------



## Perfect_Pirouette (27 July 2012)

ElleSkywalker said:



			Answers out of date because trailer has gone due to eath of tow vehicle, but thought would share anyway as will be usefull thread for people looking to tow. Good idea ROG 

What is your current towing vehicle - Landrover Freelander 
Rate it out of 10 - 4, rubbish turning circle, and all in all a bit feeble. 

Have previously towed with a Toyota Hilux surf, would rate that about a 6/7, much better in everyway, but I killed it 

What is your current trailer - Ifor Wlliams HB401 
Rate it out of 10 - 8/9 loved it, easy to tow and light as a feather even with pone on board. 

1 or 2 horses carried in trailer - 1

Towing on a B or B+E licence - B licence (weights were checked and all was legal )
		
Click to expand...

ESW- How big is your horse, just out of interest?


----------



## sidesaddlegirl (27 July 2012)

What is your current towing vehicle - 
- Friend's car: Landrover Defender 10/10, dream vehicle!!!!
-
 Our car: Citroen Picasso 5/10, only because it does not have 4x4 so am limited to when it's been dry if driving on grass and the MAM of our car minus the unladen weight of my trailer, means I can only tow my lightweight 15.3hh TB in it, can't share the extra trailer space with other friend's horses if they want to come to the same show or get a bigger horse. Other than that, it's a good family car for towing to local shows with a lightweight horse (or 2 little ponies) and good fuel comsumption.

What is your current trailer - Ifor Williams 505 Deluxe 10/10, one of the early IW's which is lighter in weight than the new ones. Will NEVER sell it as it's so light to tow and push around by hand.


1 or 2 horses carried in trailer - 1

Towing on a B or B+E licence -  My husband and my friend both have pre-1997 licenses so B+E.


----------



## TJ&Ozzie (27 July 2012)

Towing vehicle- Subaru Forrester 10/10 love it!

Trailer - Bateson Derby (down plated) 10/10 great trailer, easy to move about un-hitched

1 x 16.2hh with partition removed.

B License (weights worked out by ROG)


----------



## Jesstickle (27 July 2012)

I'm currently towing with a 2.5lt Mitsi sport. I don't actually like it that much. I'll give it a 6/10. It does the job but isn't particularly enjoyable.

My trailer is an Indespension Monarch and I love it. Would happily give  it the whole 10/10. Even in this heat it is cool inside, gives the ponies a nice ride, light enough to pull around by hand. 

About to buy my own tow car so I won't have to suffer the Mitsi much longer!

ETS: Usually 2 horses on (both TBs) and on my B+E license.


----------



## MrsMozart (27 July 2012)

Discovery TD5 (think that's right!). Love it for towing. Automatic. Very easy 

A very (very!) old trailer that we've refurbished, with super rated tyres (I remember discussing them with you ). It's a three horse trailer, but we've moved the partition forward as it was unbalanced only carrying two horses. Nice and solid to tow. So far has made me feel safe 

Can't remember my licence - I'm old, so whatever that one is


----------



## rema (27 July 2012)

Tow Vehicle Land Rover Defender 10/10 i love my Landy

Trailer Ifor Williams 511 10/10 

Carries 2 horses.

Post 97 but hubby tows (C+E)


----------



## 9tails (27 July 2012)

Tow vehicle Mitsubishi Shogun SWB 7/10.  Vehicle great to tow, though gas guzzling it gives a very smooth and torquey feel.

Trailer Sinclair 9/10.  Bought as a restoration project, bad traveller already seems to like it more than an Ifor Williams 510.   Only carried one horse but have capacity for two.

B+E


----------



## Potato! (27 July 2012)

I have a SWB Nissan Terrano 8/10

Rice Europa (1997) 9/10 

B+E Licence post 1997.


----------



## pec (27 July 2012)

We tow with a N reg TDi Discovery, rate it 9, it would be 10 but tends to get a liitle warm on long motorway runs.
Trailer Ifor 505, rate it 9 would love a 510 so we have a little more room and may even take two to a show.
Usually carry one horse no partition Section D either Stallion, mare or youngstock.  In covering season mare and foal (both loose), again would like a 510.
Pre 97 licence


----------



## Ranyhyn (27 July 2012)

What is your current towing vehicle - L200 warrior 08 plate
Rate it out of 10 - 10 IMO though I'm not the driver

What is your current trailer - IW 505 classic
Rate it out of 10 - 10, love this trailer

1 or 2 horses carried in trailer - 1 horse or if required, 2 ponies.

Towing on a B or B+E licence - OH tows with grandfather rights


----------



## hoggedmane (27 July 2012)

Landrover Discovery 10/10 for towing - great even with 2 large horses in trailer.   7/10 if I have to factor in reliability although it has never let me down while towing.

Trailer Ifor 510 9/10 - easy to move on my own. Tows very well. Parts are reasonable - replaced breech and breast bars so my mare could travel alone approx £80. Only reason not 10/10 is she leant on the partition and it broke.


----------



## skint1 (27 July 2012)

I have an Izusu Trooper 3.1 Diesel- it's fairly reliable if serviced regularly, has let me down a few times, only once when towing, but on the whole a good car  7/10

In the last 5 years I've had 2 Rice Trailers that could take 2 horses in them- they're very heavy trailers but need a lot of maintenance and checking due to age   Rice 1 = 6/10   Rice 2= 7/10


I towed on my license with grandfather rights


----------



## Ali27 (27 July 2012)

2004 Ford Ranger thunder truck ( had it from new and love it) 10/10
505 Ifor Williams trailer for my 14.2 and 15hh girls ( again had it from new and love it as does job fine) 10/10
I have B & E licence (passed my driving test in 1992)


----------



## JenHunt (27 July 2012)

What is your current towing vehicle - *Diahatsu Fourtrak*
Rate it out of 10 - *8 - tows brilliantly, inclined to overheat though*

What is your current trailer - *Ward 3horse wooden job*
Rate it out of 10 - *7 - tows well, and is spacious, but heavy*

1 or 2 horses carried in trailer - *yes, usually 1 or occasionally 2, rarely 3*

Towing on a B or B+E licence  - *B+E, and glad I did the test, gave me a lot of confidence!*


----------



## rockysmum (27 July 2012)

Have had a few.  Landrover Discovery Automatic.  5/10 (It would have got 10 but it was very unreliable) fantastic to drive when towing though.

Old Landy 90 8/10  Great for towing and had character  but underpowered uphill and you often had to use first gear

Current Defender Tdi Fantastic. 10/10  Has plenty of power up hills and still has character   Go anywhere and pull you out of anything.  Not for everyone though as very basic

Trailer I had various Rice which I loved.  Now have an Ifor 510 due to stupid tall warmblood of my daughters.  I would give it 9/10, it does the job well.

Have towed everything from shetlands to 2 large heavy cobs.  Non of these vehicles or trailers had any trouble, except perhaps the old 90 which would go even slower up hills with two heavy horses.

Have been towing for 30 years


----------



## AprilBlossom (27 July 2012)

Prepare to faint in shock towing purists!

Landrover Freelander 2 (2.2 manual diesel)

Ifor 505

1 horse only.

I shall be either getting BIL to tow as has B+E or the L plates will be slapped on and a parent shall sit in the car so I can tow!


----------



## Always Henesy (27 July 2012)

Car: 54 plate Jeep Grand Cherokee 2.7 CRD 8/10 for towing

Trailer: Ifor Williams HB511 10/10 (2 years old)

One mahoosive 19hh 850kilo Shire x WB usually - sometimes 2 horses

Pre 1997 licence (I am old)


----------



## rascal (27 July 2012)

We have a Toyota hylux surf and i love it! Its much nicer than the jeep we had.
We have 4 horses and a pony so it could be any combination of them we are towing. Pre 97 licence. We hire an iw trailer so it often changes.


----------



## scribble (27 July 2012)

towing vehicle is an isuzu trooper 3 litre DOHC citation SWB  rated as 9/10 as i ahve just had to have new exhaust, batteries and brakes but apart from that towes lovely

trailer is a 1yr old HB506 normally 1 big horse but has had 2 big horse in and towes very well.  

towing on a pre 97 licence


----------



## OscarBubbles (27 July 2012)

Towing Vehicle = Isuzu Trooper 3 Litre 10/10 Love it 

Trailer Ifor Williams 505 9/10 as partition is stuck in place

Tow 1 x 13.2 and 1 x 15.1 together

B+E passed 8 months ago


----------



## Highlands (27 July 2012)

53 plate discovery 8/10

Fautra oblic 2. 10/10

Towed by mum, pre 97, me on l plates as got to do my B+E


----------



## Tilda (27 July 2012)

Towing vehicle - LWB Shogun 3.2l diesel - can't rate it as a towing vehicle yet as only had it a few weeks and not used it due to the rain but will come back and score when used it on Sunday  

Previously had a freelander which I loved but could only tow one smallish horse so will give it a 6.

My husband has a defender which I was supposed to be using to tow 2 horses which I would rate it as a 10 for but he takes it off road and breaks it all the time hence purchase of the shogun.

Trailer - half an Ifor 505 (own with my friend) -10/10

We will be travelling 2 x 15.2 medium weight cobs and cos I am old I have a B+E licence


----------



## dornrose (28 July 2012)

Towing vehicle Nissan Terrano I rate it 10/10 it's comfi, lovely to drive and tows the trailer easily and it doesn't mind going off road.  Last tow vehicle was a ford maverick which I also rate 10/10.

Trailer an ifor 505 which I've owned from new, have a range of horses to put in it from mini Shetlands to a 16.2 warmblood. I have had a lower bracket put in which I use for the minis with a full length breech bar.

I have B+E


----------



## Achinghips (28 July 2012)

What is your current towing vehicle - Mitsibushi Shogun LWB
Rate it out of 10 - 9
What is your current trailer - New Ifor Williams 511
Rate it out of 10 - 10
1 or 2 horses carried in trailer - 2
Towing on a B or B+E licence - B + E


----------



## Javabb94 (28 July 2012)

Kia Sorrento 54 plate -9/10

Ifor HB506 - 10/10 - never any issues!

1 horse

Pre 97 licence although I soon hope to go for my B+E


----------



## Suelin (28 July 2012)

What is your current towing vehicle - KIA Sorrento 2004 plate (Previously I had a Daihatsu Fourtrak SWB which was brilliant.  Such a shame they aren't made anymore.)
Rate it out of 10 - KIA - 9/10 lovely vehicle to tow with but thirsty.  Fourtrak 10/10.

What is your current trailer - Equi-Trek showtrekka M
Rate it out of 10 - 9/10 very nice trailer except that the fixed breastbar bothers me ( we are looking into making it removable in the case of accident) and hard to clean out as the ribbing on the matting runs front to back and opening is a side opening so the water doesn't drain easily when you hose out.

1 or 2 horses carried in trailer - 2 Arabs

Towing on a B or B+E licence - pre '97 licence.


----------



## ROG (28 July 2012)

This is turning into a very informative thread which I will keep handy as a link for future reference 

I noticed quite a few posts saying that others do the towing for them and I suspect they have a post 1997 B (car) licence - no B+E - so perhaps this info will be useful ....



*SUPERVISING A B+E LEARNER*
In April 2010 new rules were introduced for those supervising certain learner drivers but they only affected those supervising VOCATIONAL categories such as C1 C1+E D1 & D1+E where the supervising driver had those categories given to them for free when they passed a pre 1997 car test.
*They do not affect those with a pre 1997 B+E licence who wish to supervise a B+E learner.*
*All B licence holders have B+E provisional on the paper part of their licence and can tow an empty or loaded trailer on all roads including motorways. *
The usual rules apply when a learner is driving - 
The supervising driver must be aged over 21
The supervising driver must have held a B+E licence for at least 3 years
L plates must be fitted to the front of the vehicle and the rear of the trailer
Correct insurance for a B+E learner


----------



## horsesatemymoney (28 July 2012)

ROG did you mention on the other thread I started yesterday that post 1997 license holders can tow certain types of trailers with certain vehicles? If so can you please tell me what types you can do that on? Thanks


----------



## ROG (28 July 2012)

horsesatemymoney said:



			ROG did you mention on the other thread I started yesterday that post 1997 license holders can tow certain types of trailers with certain vehicles? If so can you please tell me what types you can do that on? Thanks 

Click to expand...

Perhaps the best answer I can give is to take a look through the HHO TOWING CLINIC thread as there are so many


----------



## horsesatemymoney (28 July 2012)

Great so it is an option then? Brill


----------



## marmalade76 (28 July 2012)

I currently have a choice of tow vehicles, a Fourtrak, which I'd rate 10/10 for towing, and a single cab Hilux, which I'd rate at 7/10 as it's a bit too long, too light and not as gutsy as the Fourtrak.

I have a Sinclair which I'd rate 10/10, I love them and it's such a shame they went out of business as they've always been superior to the IW.

I usually only tow one, haven't towed two for a long time.

Old enough to tow without doing the test.


----------



## Black_Horse_White (28 July 2012)

08 Sorrento 2.5 XE 10/10
B+E licence 
Trailer Ifor 505 10/10
Tow 2 heavy cobs with ease.


----------



## ROG (30 July 2012)

Keep 'em coming  .... I am hoping for about a 100 combinations 



ROG said:



			Simple survey

What is your current towing vehicle - 
Rate it out of 10 - 

What is your current trailer - 
Rate it out of 10 - 

1 or 2 horses carried in trailer - 

Towing on a B or B+E licence -
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Patterdale (30 July 2012)

Nissan Navara pickup 10/10 she's a babe!

Ifor Williams 511, brilliant trailer can't fault it!

Carry 2 horses

Passed B+E about 4 years ago.


----------



## Snowy1 (30 July 2012)

Landcruiser Amazon 10/10

Equitrek 5 star - 10/10

Was towing a 17.2 warmblood and 16 hand warmblood.

Licence - Pre 97.


----------



## ROG (12 September 2012)

ROG said:



			Simple survey

What is your current towing vehicle - 
Rate it out of 10 - 

What is your current trailer - 
Rate it out of 10 - 

1 or 2 horses carried in trailer - 

Towing on a B or B+E licence -
		
Click to expand...

*ANY MORE ?*


----------



## Victoria25 (12 September 2012)

Tow vehicle: 2007 Mistubishi L200 Animal (twin cab) 
Find it a brilliant towing vehicle - can hardly tell the difference when its attached to the trailer - big turning circle - maybe prefer the Shogun Warrier I had a few years back  so 8/10 

Trailer: Cheval Liberte 400 
Dont really have or know anything to compare this with and at the moment finding it brilliant - room for two horses, secure tack compartment, low ramp, feed bowls, good ventilation so 10/10 so far 

Tow 1 horse but have capacity for 2 (double trailer) 

B license - hoping to take test later this year (driving on prov with mum at moment)


----------



## joeanne (12 September 2012)

What is your current towing vehicle - Mitsubishi Pajero LWB 2.8TDI
7/10.....struggles a bit on steep hills

What is your current trailer - Last towed an Ifor 511
10/10.....lovely to pull

1 or 2 horses carried in trailer - Can be either

Towing on a B or B+E licence - B + E licence


----------



## Rupert-the-bear (12 September 2012)

ROG said:



			Simple survey

What is your current towing vehicle - 
Rate it out of 10 - 

What is your current trailer - 
Rate it out of 10 - 

1 or 2 horses carried in trailer - 

Towing on a B or B+E licence -
		
Click to expand...

Nissan X-TRAIL 2.2TDi- 9/10
Landrover Defender 90- 9.5/10

Monarch Indespension- 8.5/10

Normally 1, but ocasionally 2

B+E (thats the pre 1997 one right?!)


----------



## hgor (12 September 2012)

Mitsubishi Pajero 8/10

Ifor Williams 510  10/10

Mainly pull one horse but sometimes 2..

I have a full car licence and a provisional horse trailer licence!


----------



## Farma (12 September 2012)

Did have a jeep Cherokee 2.7 4/10 good for towing but shockingly unreliable and an ifor 510 10/10.

Now have 1 horse and have an ifor 403 10/10 and a Mercedes c180 10/10 ...brilliant combo and you never have to give people lifts 

Have taken b+e test around 6 years ago.


----------



## mirage (12 September 2012)

Kia sorento automatic 10/10
Ifor 505r 9/10 it is 22 years old and brilliant
2 ponies
B + E


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (12 September 2012)

What is your current towing vehicle - *Nissan Xtrail 2.2DCI Sport 173HP
*
Rate it out of 10 -* 9*

What is your current trailer - *Ifor Williams HB505* 

Rate it out of 10 - *10*

1 or 2 horses carried in trailer - *usually one but sometimes two*

Towing on a B or B+E licence - *B+E*


----------



## Brightbay (12 September 2012)

What is your current towing vehicle - 
M reg Mitsubishi Shogun LWB 3ltr petrol.  10/10 for effortless towing, but reliability beginning to be an issue due to its age.

What is your current trailer - 
Cheval Liberte Gold Classic.  8/10 - has many superb advantages - light, manoeuverable, smooth ride, airy interior, ramp and stepup loading, unloading away from traffic but poor build quality (darn gas struts on ramps keep failing).

1 or 2 horses carried in trailer - 
1 17hh ISH and he's a poor traveller so gets full trailer with no partitions.

Towing on a B or B+E licence -
B+E (pre '97)


----------



## nicelittle (12 September 2012)

What is your current towing vehicle - Landrover Defender 90 D reg, (noisy but very reliable, v.manuverable, does everything - rolls field, does school run, uses biodiesel!) 
Rate it out of 10 - 10/10
What is your current trailer - Richardson Rosette
Rate it out of 10 - 9/10 Lightwieght, easy to move by hand and with landy, large horse travels well in it.

1 or 2 horses carried in trailer - One 17hh ISH giraffe

Towing on a B or B+E licence - pre 1997 licence


----------



## FfionWinnie (12 September 2012)

What is your current towing vehicle - Landrover Defender
Rate it out of 10 - 8/10

What is your current trailer - Hudson cattle trailer
Rate it out of 10 - *minus* 10 it's the worst trailer I've used.  Buying a Gamic next year. 

1 or 2 horses carried in trailer - various plus cattle and sheep. Not all at once. 

Towing on a B or B+E licence -B+E


----------



## miss_wilson (12 September 2012)

Jeep grande Cherokee auto! Great to tow but expensive to run 8/10
Ifor Williams 511 amazing trailer!! 10/10
Usually tow 2
And did by b+e licence in may


----------



## burtie (12 September 2012)

DragonSlayer said:



			What is your current towing vehicle - Mitzibushi L200 Twin-cab pick-up 
Rate it out of 10 - 9/10 - would be 10 out of 10 but she drinks fuel as if it were vodka and tonic!  It's also a damn good all-round truck, does all the grunt work without complaint.

What is your current trailer - Ifor Williams 510
Rate it out of 10 - 10/10 - cracking trailer, owned it from new for almost 8 years, wouldn't want another model. 

1 or 2 horses carried in trailer - 2

Towing on a B or B+E licence - B+E Licence (pre-1997)
		
Click to expand...

Total Snap!


----------



## Cluny (15 September 2012)

Current towing vehicle - 61 Plate Isuzu Denver Rodeo Double Cab (3 litre) pick up and a 06 plate Jeep Grand Cherokee (also 3 litre) CRD Limited.  Both 9/10, Jeep is very thirsty on fuel but extremely powerful and being an auto, very smooth to tow with (Mercedes engine).  Isuzu is a bit lighter and you notice a heavy load on the back a bit more, but is more economical on the fuel.

Trailer is a Cheval Liberte Gold Series XL, 7/10 - lovely ride and nice and light and airy, but build quality lets it down - as previous poster said, gas struts are unreliable and the 'bands' on the pull down screen on the back ramp, are no stronger than hoover bands and rot easily.

We tow a 16.2 WB mare who is as long as a boat and my OH's 17h Zangersheide who is rather more compact!

I passed my test post 97 so need to take my towing test, so OH does the towing.


----------



## ROG (15 September 2012)

Cluny said:



			I passed my test post 97 so need to take my towing test, so OH does the towing.
		
Click to expand...

OI - get towing now .... 

*SUPERVISING A B+E LEARNER*
In April 2010 new rules were introduced for those supervising certain learner drivers but they only affected those supervising VOCATIONAL categories such as C1 C1+E D1 & D1+E where the supervising driver had those categories given to them for free when they passed a pre 1997 car test.
They do not affect those with a pre 1997 B+E licence who wish to supervise a B+E learner.
*All B licence holders have B+E provisional on the paper part of their licence and can tow an empty or loaded trailer on all roads including motorways. *
The usual rules apply when a learner is driving - 
The supervising driver must be aged over 21
The supervising driver must have held a B+E licence for at least 3 years
L plates must be fitted to the front of the vehicle and the rear of the trailer
Correct insurance for a B+E learner


----------



## billylula (24 September 2012)

Since last week I am the proud owner of a Jeep Grand Cherokee Auto. We've used it to tow once so far, borrowed a friend's ancient Rice Richardson and took 2 ponies/horses (1 x 13.2 NF, 1 x 16hh ISH) approx 30 miles and it cost about 25 in petrol


----------



## Scottish_Miss (24 September 2012)

What is your current towing vehicle - X plate Mitsui Shogun Sport 
Rate it out of 10 - 7/10
Thirsty when towing (aren't they all) lacking some pull power in 2nd gear.

What is your current trailer - IW 506
Rate it out of 10 - 8  down side is lack of tie up for a haynet  !

1 or 2 horses carried in trailer - mainly 1 though for majority of outings  

Towing on pre 97 licence whatever that one is


----------



## dixie (24 September 2012)

ROG said:



			Simple survey

What is your current towing vehicle - JEEP GRAND CHEROKEE AUTO DIESEL 2001.
Rate it out of 10 - 9 - LOSING POINT FOR FUEL CONSUMPTION

What is your current trailer - IW 510 - 8YRS OLD
Rate it out of 10 - 9/10 - LOSING POINT FOR BEING RATTLY

1 or 2 horses carried in trailer - USUALLY 1, SOMETIMES 2

Towing on a B or B+E licence -
		
Click to expand...

 PRE 1997.


----------



## ROG (24 September 2012)

Scottish_Miss said:



			Towing on pre 97 licence whatever that one is
		
Click to expand...

All those drivers that passed a car test before 1997 got given a free full B+E as well as many other categories

After 1996 a seperate test must be passed to get that full B+E

The full B+E allows a driver to drive any vehicle up to a GVW of 3.5 tonnes with a trailer of any size and weight behind it

Restrictions are placed on the vehicle as to what it can actually tow

Those that get their B+E after January 2013 will be restricted to a maximum trailer MAM size of 3500 kgs


----------



## BTR (24 September 2012)

My combination when I eventually pass my B + E (failed the reversing once :-() will be:

Car is a vw t5 t30 transporter, tdi, according to father tows beautifully so 9/10.

Ifor 506 - 9/10 apparently tows lovely but lack of tie up.

Will he taking 1 horse mostly, 2 occasionally. 

Becky


----------



## belle31 (24 September 2012)

3 ltr BMW X3
Bateson Ascot trailer
2 Horses

10 out i=of 10 for all


----------



## horsesforcourses (24 September 2012)

Toyoto Landcruiser D4D 52 plate Auto........9/10 love this vehicle, so much power, had a Discovery before, but compared to this, it was so agricultural.
IW 505 Classic  10/10
Carry one horse, no partition.

Grandfather rights as soooo old!!


----------



## Choccie (24 September 2012)

Nissan X Trail 4x4 Diesel version, 10/10 great to tow and great as an everyday car unlike some 4x4's.

Trailer is only an Ifor 403 for one 14.1hh pony though, but tows well and love the extra room for grooming & tacking up out of the rain!

Passed test long before 1997!!!!


----------



## Skippys Mum (25 September 2012)

Mitusbishi Pajero LWB 2.8 diesel automatic - 10 out of 10 for these.  I've had many of them over the years and love them for towing.

Ifor Williams 510.  Again, 10 out of 10.  Carries 2 big horses easily.  I love it 

(oh, and licence is pre 1997)


----------



## brucethegypsycob (25 September 2012)

jeep cherokee pioneer.  10/10
ifor williams 510
1 or 2 cobs
pre 97 licence


----------



## GeeBee45 (26 September 2012)

Vehicle is a 2005 Shogun 3.2 diesel LWB. Good vehicle for towing but cannot fit a proper height adjustable tow hitch (like most other 4x4's except Defender, R Rover and Discovery). Reliable to date and not too bad on fuel.

Trailer is a Equi-Trek Space Treka L. Like the trailer but they missed a trick with the weight capacity. Had the uprated axle fitted on recall last year. A decent handbook would be good because nowhere does it give details of tow hitch height - pretty important to maintain stability. At present only carry Bertha 'cos Bowman has been retired. Anybody have an 18hh ID X gelding so she can have a new companion?

Got a pre 97 licence but I cheat as I spend my working day driving 44 tonne combinations that are some 15m in length. At least they bend in the 'right' place when reversing!


----------



## ROG (26 September 2012)

GeeBee45 said:



			Vehicle is a 2005 Shogun 3.2 diesel LWB. Good vehicle for towing but cannot fit a proper height adjustable tow hitch (like most other 4x4's except Defender, R Rover and Discovery). Reliable to date and not too bad on fuel.

Trailer is a Equi-Trek Space Treka L. Like the trailer but they missed a trick with the weight capacity. Had the uprated axle fitted on recall last year. A decent handbook would be good because nowhere does it give details of tow hitch height - pretty important to maintain stability. At present only carry Bertha 'cos Bowman has been retired. Anybody have an 18hh ID X gelding so she can have a new companion?

Got a pre 97 licence but I cheat as I spend my working day driving 44 tonne combinations that are some 15m in length. At least they bend in the 'right' place when reversing!
		
Click to expand...

Typical ... only one member has come on without rating them out of 10 and who is it .... my mate Graeme


----------



## grandmaweloveyou (26 September 2012)

Hmmm this is very interesting. I currently have a freelander (will only tow 1 horse with it) and looking at getting a Disco but alot of comments on here about lack of reliability.....

I will keep watching.


----------



## LizzieJ (26 September 2012)

Simple survey

What is your current towing vehicle - LWB Isuzu Trooper 3.1d
Rate it out of 10 - 9 because the aerial is broken 

What is your current trailer - Wessex Olympian
Rate it out of 10 - 10 

1 or 2 horses carried in trailer - both

Towing on a B or B+E licence - pre '97 B+E


----------



## lttray (4 October 2012)

I think this is the correct place to ask this question, apologies if not I am new to forums. I am unsure of my towing capacity.

I have an Audi A4, TDi, 1.9cc with the follwing stats;
- Unladen weight 1560KG
- Permissable max towing mas of trailer 1600Kg (braked) & 750Kg (Unbraked)
- Max Permissable mass is 2040 (exc. m/c) & Mass in service 1635
- This vehicle has a removable towbar which I am told is OK for towing a trailers, is this correct?

We also have a Toyota Hiace campervan with 4 wheel drive. Currently it does not have a tow bar but we could put one on. The only stats I have for it are as follows;
- Revenue weight - 2595KG (Gross)
- 2779CC

I hold a B license (passed in 1999) and am looking to get a light weight trailer for example a Cheval Liberte. I have a 16'1 horse who weighs around 560Kg. I would only want to tow him.

I would prefer to use the car to tow, but I am unsure if this is possible.

Any advice would be greatly welcome. If you need any more info please let me know.


----------



## lttray (4 October 2012)

I think this is the right place to post this, apologies if not, I am new to forums. I am unsure of my towing capacity.

I have an Audi A4, TDi, 1.9cc with the follwing stats;
- Unladen weight 1560KG
- Permissable max towing mas of trailer 1600Kg (braked) & 750Kg (Unbraked)
- Max Permissable mass is 2040 (exc. m/c) & Mass in service 1635
- This vehicle has a removable towbar which I am told is OK for towing trailers, is this correct?

We also have a Toyota Hiace campervan with 4 wheel drive. Currently it does not have a tow bar but we could put one on. The only stats I have for it are as follows;
- Revenue weight - 2595KG (Gross)
- 2779CC

I hold a B license (passed 1999) and am looking to get a light weight trailer for example a Cheval Liberte. I have a 16'1 horse who weighs around 560Kg. I would only want to tow him.

I would prefer to use the car to tow, but I am unsure if this is possible.

If I can tow with the car what is the max gross weight of trailer I can pull?

Any advice would be greatly welcome. If you need any more info please let me know.


----------



## Wheels (4 October 2012)

L200 warrior which I rate at 6/10 as the turning circle is just too ridiculous

Jeep grand Cherokee 4l petrol converted to lpg 8/10 

Richardson supreme ultra 8/10

Passed my test in 96


----------



## Liostro (4 October 2012)

Discovery 4 3.0 TDV6 excellent towing vehicle. Great having the camera assist to line up the hitch when reversing up to the trailer. 
Trailer is a ifor williams hb511 quite big my horse is 16.2 and fits in both the 505 and 511 
Tow twice a week with just him so might change to 506 as seems silly having the big trailer just for him!!! (Had 2 horses when we bought trailer!) 
Only downside of 511 is the nose cone area is so so big that here is no where to hang the Haynets!!!


----------



## ROG (4 October 2012)

lttray said:



			I think this is the right place to post this, apologies if not, I am new to forums. I am unsure of my towing capacity.
		
Click to expand...

ANSWERED HERE in post number 744


----------



## travelmad (4 October 2012)

Million year old shogun - 7/10 - only cause auto transition is so slow cause it's old!

New rebuild rice - amazing, but I just bought it!!  10/10 at mo! 

2 horses

B&e license as I just took my test!


----------



## Pipkin (4 October 2012)

What is your current towing vehicle - Mitsi L200 2.5l 
Rate it out of 10 - 8/10, love driving it, does cost me a fortune using it for work everyday too and I can never park it 

What is your current trailer - Bateson Ascot
Rate it out of 10 -  10

1 or 2 horses carried in trailer - 2   1 x 15.3 CB  1 x 15.2 PBA

Towing on a B or B+E licence -  OH tows


----------



## grandmaweloveyou (4 October 2012)

Does anyone tow with a Nissan X Trail? Possibly looking at one this weekend...thoughts? Bother? Dont bother?


----------



## ROG (4 October 2012)

TChamp said:



			Does anyone tow with a Nissan X Trail? Possibly looking at one this weekend...thoughts? Bother? Dont bother?
		
Click to expand...

A quick look through this thread - posts 50 54 69 - there may be others


----------



## grandmaweloveyou (4 October 2012)

Thanks ROG. Just checked those out....sadly they're 2.2 TDI & the 2 I would be looking at are 2.5l.16v petrol so i'm not sure if they're as good.


----------



## Shadow-01 (4 October 2012)

Towing vehicle - 96 Mizubishi Pajero, 2.8, SWB, petrol, manual.  Ok at towing, though not much oomph up hill.  Fuel wise not too bad but only use it to tow.  Journeys all fairly short over here!  I'd give it 7 out of 10.

Trailer - Ifor 505, great trailer, lightweight to tow only problem was wheel sticking occasionally but just had a service, sorted now.  9 out of 10.


----------



## Sealine (15 October 2012)

Vehicle - Kia Sorrento 2008 Auto diesel 
10/10

Trailer - Ifor Williams 2008 511
10/10

Pre 1997 licence

Have had this combination for nearly two years and have towed two large horses with no problems.


----------



## 1084lizzie (15 October 2012)

Kia sorento - 2005 plate - 15 out of 10 its fantastic... you can't feel them at all


----------



## apple88 (7 November 2012)

Vehicle: '96 Landrover defender 90. 10/10 fantastic workhorse! pulls upto 3.5 tonne, great in snow, ice mud (havent got stuck yet). Not great on fuel consumption, but Id rather pay for piece of mind!

Trailer '94 Ifor 505, 10/10, easy to service, tow etc.

Post '97 licence (B+E test)


----------



## Princess P (7 November 2012)

54 Mitsubishi Shogun Sport 2.5TD, husband does the towing and likes it - 9/10

Equi Trek Spack Trekka L - Only had it a couple of months, so far 9/10 only losing marks as we have not got the extra ceiling vent and it does get quite hot in there.

Have only towed one so far.

Did have a Kia Sorento, loved it and was nicer inside however husband says mitsi tows better, and Kia did end up in the car graveyard due to an electrical fault (6 year old car) that kept perforating the radiator and no one could find out why, so wouldn't have one again.

Have also had a robinsons trailer - wouldn't go near one again!

Husband has B+E licence


----------



## ElleD (7 November 2012)

Kia Sirento - 9
Ifor 510 - 9

2 horses

Pre 97 licence


----------



## posie_honey (7 November 2012)

ssangyong rexton - 8/10 - actually does tow well - and has great sized boots - far better than the others in same range. just a bit of a pain to get parts 
ifor williams 505 classic - 8/10 - i think there are some iprovements ifor could make - but saying that hate the new ones so they obv picked different improvements to me 
one horse who will only travel without partitions
have trailer license


----------



## jodie3 (7 November 2012)

Nissan Terrano - 10 plus as I love her and she tows brilliantly!

Ifor Williams livestock trailer (not sure of number) take up to 4 Section As - horrible trailer but only because its been messed around with extra partitions and matting and it's not very user friendly  - 5

Used to borrow a friend's Wessex trailer for anything from mini *****land to 17.2 warmblood and that towed beautifully - 10

I'm old so have B + E license


----------



## Paint it Lucky (8 November 2012)

Hyundai Santa Fe- 8/10
Really like the car and tows well, sometimes struggles a little on steep hills or slippery mud but does the job for me very well.  So far fairly reliable.  Reasonable on fuel, one of the best inclas when I was looking (part of reason I picked it!)  Tow either one or two horses with it, manages two fine.  Mine is the 2.2 manual diesel.  I know they now do a newer version which can tow up to 2.5 tonne.

Trailer- Ifor Williams HB511- 8/10 again!
Lovely trailer, spacious, well made.  I think the ride for the horses could be a little smoother and would be nice if it were lighter but can't fault it for much else.  Also looks very smart and is green (my favourite colour!) to match my car.

Did previously tow with my bosses ancient LR Defender which was challenging, no handbrake, engine so load you couldn't hear the radio and not very fuel efficient, but in fairness it was ancient
Have a trailer license.


----------



## MissyMew (10 December 2012)

Landcruiser lc120 2007. 10/10 awesome car very capable we love it.
Ifor William 506 9/10 don't get me wrong it's a fab trailer just a few design niggles eg tack box space, tie up points.

Hubby drives me have only towed my 15.1 cob but space and capacity for daughters pony as she gets older.

We both have pre 1997. But I am a too scarred to give towing a go, really should for daughters sake, quite daunting to think that I could just hitch up and go!!


----------



## CrazyMare (26 January 2013)

W reg Nissan Terrano II SE+ 9/10 - LOADS of grunt, comfy to drive. Looses marks because it is an absolute gas guzzler, far worse than friends 4x4's and has a small boot due to the last row of seats (7 seater)

Bateson Ascot - 10/10 - Absolutely top class trailer. Would have another in a heartbeat.

Tow 2

B+E combination


----------



## Trixielix (26 January 2013)

We have a '02 Izuzu Trooper 3.0 TDI LWB, excellent for towing and very spacious give it 9/10. 
Trailer Wessex Olympian 4 month old 10/10 as very spacious for my boy's.

Tow 2 horses 15.1hh cob type and 15.3hh IDxTB, wanted a trailer that gave them the most space possible.
Car has no issues pulling them which is very reassuring.


----------



## Overgrown Pony (26 January 2013)

What is your current towing vehicle - Mondeo, 2ltr 16v

Rate it out of 10 - 7 (it tows like a train and iv never had a sticky moment but I'd be a bit nervous parking and pulling out of soft ground) 


What is your current trailer - Cheval Liberte Gold One (mare and foal)

Rate it out of 10 - 9.5 (adore my trailer. It's much more roomy than a double. My 17.2hh has heaps of room length, width and height wise. It's very light. Everything to do with it is good sturdy quality and works well. It's gorgeous black and glossy. Only reason I took half a mark off is because th only bit to hang ur haynet from is too close to th horse so it gets in his way)


1 or 2 horses carried in trailer - 1


Towing on a B or B+E licence -


----------



## Overgrown Pony (26 January 2013)

What is your current towing vehicle - Mondeo, 2ltr 16v

Rate it out of 10 - 7 (it tows like a train and iv never had a sticky moment but I'd be a bit nervous parking and pulling out of soft ground) 


What is your current trailer - Cheval Liberte Gold One (mare and foal)

Rate it out of 10 - 9.5 (adore my trailer. It's much more roomy than a double. My 17.2hh has heaps of room length, width and height wise. It's very light. Everything to do with it is good sturdy quality and works well. It's gorgeous black and glossy. Only reason I took half a mark off is because th only bit to hang ur haynet from is too close to th horse so it gets in his way)


1 or 2 horses carried in trailer - 1


Towing on a B or B+E licence - B


----------



## brighteyes (26 January 2013)

Daihatsu Fourtrak 1995 TDL Independant 
(Fieldman which had windows and rear seat in) *10/10*

Ifor Williams HB505R New in 2000 *10/10*


Towed all combinations in it - ponies and horses to safe height and weight for the trailer.

B + E licence.

Now have a 7.5t horsebox. Wish I had my trailer back...


----------



## dominobrown (26 January 2013)

What is your current towing vehicle - Land Rover Disco 2 2.5TD5 I think
Rate it out of 10 - 7. *When* its working its brilliant, a little bit thirsty when towing

What is your current trailer - Ifor Williams 510. Old model.
Rate it out of 10 - 7. It is really well made and has been a good trailer, especially since we put a new floor in.

1 or 2 horses carried in trailer - Mostly one, sometimes 2

Towing on a B or B+E licence -B+E

I think I will be upgrading to a wagon soon, as I may need to take 3 horses occasionally, but mostly due to doing longer trips further afield and staying overnight, otherwise I wouldn't bother.


----------



## luckyoldme (27 January 2013)

Just spoke to Ford dealer the other day about the new ford ranger.
Im a girl so I want one because it looks tidy!(A lot more meaty looking than the old ones,,,,,,however the towing capacity on the 3.2 is 3.3 tonne..after March the new ones will be 3.5 tonne. Is this impressive or what?


----------



## exmoorali (27 January 2013)

Towing Vehicle - Subaru Outback (56 reg), 3 litre petrol automatic - 9/10 as a towing vehicle - would get 10, but very thirsty on fuel.  Fantastic power, comfort and turning circle.  Heated leather seats, which are wonderful when you are cold after a ride!

- or - 58 Reg Mitsubishi Shogun (Commercial swb), Diesel automatic - 9/10 again, as turning circle is not as good.

Trailer - 2011 Ifor Williams 506.  9/10 - A lovely trailer, very easy and quiet to tow.  I only tow my Exmoor mare, and she goes without the partition, but plenty of room for 2 bigger equines.  Would get 10, but I find the brake difficult to take off (probably because we usually park it without brake on and then it is stiff).

I passed my test in 1995, so just on a normal licence.


----------



## Zerotolerance (27 January 2013)

OH recently bought trailer for the shorter trips with 1 or 2 horses, as using our 18t 6 horse lorry every time gets pretty expensive on fuel. Plus he can't drive the lorry and can't get HGV due to diabetes, so it makes him feel he's doing his bit to help by driving the trailer. Useful for me when nipping out alone for lessons etc.

Vehicle - Discovery 3 tdi manual - 10/10. Ours is very reliable (touch wood) and great for towing, even with two big warmbloods. Last year OH towed 8m boat across France, Spain and then by ferry to Menorca and said Disco was brilliant.

Trailer - new IW 511 also 10/10 - horses travel well in it and seem happy switching between going forwards in trailer and diagonally in lorry.

We both have B+E pre 1997


----------



## gingerarab (27 January 2013)

Vehicle is an old landrover discovery rate it 9/10 a simply on age !  previously towed with an old defender would love a new one of either 

Ifor 511 trailer  10/10  most of the time I am on my own and I find it really easy to handle

Pre 1997 license


----------



## ToddyDominoLaura (27 January 2013)

What is your current towing vehicle - 
Rate it out of 10 -  Toyota Hilux 8/10 ( only because it is an older car if it were newer i couldn't fault it)

What is your current trailer - 
Rate it out of 10 - Cheval Liberte ( I don't know what it's called but it is the 2 horses up to 15.2 )

1 or 2 horses carried in trailer - 1 and 2

Towing on a B or B+E licence before 1997


----------



## Boxers (27 January 2013)

ROG said:



			Simple survey

What is your current towing vehicle - 
Rate it out of 10 - 

What is your current trailer - 
Rate it out of 10 - 

1 or 2 horses carried in trailer - 

Towing on a B or B+E licence -
		
Click to expand...

Ford Ranger 10/10

Ifor williams 505R 10/10

Usually 1 horse, occasionally 2

Not sure of licence, I passed my driving test in 1985


----------



## ROG (27 January 2013)

Thank you for all the replies 

Anyone with a a pre 1997 car licence will have a full B+E as well as other free licence categories


----------



## luckyoldme (27 January 2013)

ROG said:



			Thank you for all the replies 

Anyone with a a pre 1997 car licence will have a full B+E as well as other free licence categories
		
Click to expand...

Rog., what do you reckon to the towing capacity of the new ranger..are they all much the same?


----------



## Vanner (27 January 2013)

this is a useful thread .. currently have a Subaru Forester called Stan.  He is brilliant, but drinks fuel like he's permanently dehydrated, so we are on the cusp of changing.  Was thinking of a Freelander (had one before and it was bloody marvellous), but reading this may also look at a Discovery!  Stan would be a definite 8 or 9 out of 10!

trailer is an old, but serviceable Sinclair and I love it to bits as it is light and inviting to the horses, with very short ramps and even the worst loader seems to go in with no worries.  and it is light for me to use on my own, so a resounding 10 out of 10!!!


----------



## riding_high (27 January 2013)

ford maverick and OH says it's fab for towing so 10/10
ivor williams 510
1 horse mainly but sometimes 2
B+E licence.

we've also towed with a landrover discovery and an isuzu trooper. the disco wasn't as 'gutsy' as the trooper or the maverick, maybe because it was an old one but certainly never felt the best at towing. the trooper was brilliant and the maverick has done alot of miles towing on all types of roads, never had a problem and tows smoothly, picks up speed tidily so we aren't doing 5mph a mile after pulling out of a junction!!

just want to say that when we bought the trooper it had very soft springs on the back so the trailer wasn't being towed smoothly, we changed the springs and it was perfect.


----------



## EQUISCENE (27 January 2013)

Hyundai Santa Fe 10/10
Ifor Williams 511 10/10
pre '97
Towing one 16hh horse on very undulating roads eg: 1 in 4 hills!


----------



## lora3786 (27 January 2013)

Toeing vehicle - freelander 1 TD4 - rated 10/10 for what I want it for (mostly towing mini Shet & carriage, odd short trip with normal horse) and relatively economical as everyday car. Would want something more if I was towing a big horse longer distances though

Trailer - ifor Williams 505 - rated 10/10 - lovely & stable to tow, easy for my husband to convert for mini & carriage.

Towing on B+E


----------



## Lotty (27 January 2013)

Towing vehicle: Discovery 3 10/10

Trailer: Ifor Williams 510 classic 10/10


----------



## nic85 (27 January 2013)

Mitsubishi L200 Barbarian (manual) 10/10

Richardson Treble 9/10 would be a 10 but quite heavy.

As a rule only travel one horse but this was only due to length of horse and that it came up for sale at the right time for the right price


----------



## ReefingsDad (27 January 2013)

Tow vehicle: Jeep Grand Cherokee 4.0 Limited - 8/10. Great all-rounder, pulls pretty much everything, good off-road and on slippery grass/mud. Very thirsty, hence the 8.

Trailer: Ifor Williams HB510 - 10/10. Great piece of kit.

Normally, it's just a 16.3 in the back, but have no issues doubling up.

Pre-97 licence, so B+E (no test).


----------



## irishdraft (27 January 2013)

Towing vehicle    Landrover defender  9/10 very good at towing easy to manovere for parking 
                        but very thirsty when towing on motorwat type driving



Trailer               Ifor Williams 510 brilliant plenty of room for one or two but i dont use 
                       partition one horse dosent like travelling with it 


Test                 Pre 1997


----------



## nieghham (28 January 2013)

Towing Vehicle- Ford 550
trailers-Stock Corn Trailer....Brier Gooseneck...slant Stock Corn gooseneck

I have several horses and we have show cattle so we use the trailer depending on the amount of animals going.

We have some crazy drivers here....the kind that think speed limit signs are a suggestion and if your going 80 km on our highways it is because you are changing a tire....I got tired of being cut off and needing to slam on my brakes sliding my horses/cows into the cab of the truck with me...so all trailers have a working video camera and a sign on the back that says

no joke...we report all....

dangerous driving
illegal passing
plain stupidity

and we do it too


----------



## CharlesMax (28 January 2013)

Landrover Defender xs (10/10)

Ifor Williams 510 (10/10)

Carry 1 or 2 horses 17-17.2h

Pre 1997 licence.


----------



## Spit That Out (28 January 2013)

Honda CRV (2004) and 7 out of 10 only because on really boggy ground it has got stuck!

Trailer Ifor 403 8 out of 10 it's ideal as I only have one horse, can see all the way round when towing and easy to tow.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (28 January 2013)

Terrano 2.7  don't use it to two a horse trailer only other types of trailer


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (28 January 2013)

TChamp said:



			Does anyone tow with a Nissan X Trail? Possibly looking at one this weekend...thoughts? Bother? Dont bother?
		
Click to expand...


 I went into great lengths of deciding a 4x4  fully investigated the x trail and the teranno.  Everyone I spoke to said  There is not much if anything the Teranno can't get you out of  (even a plowed field)
you would be better off with a Terrano,  The Terrano will pull you out of anything where as the xtrail wont, its more like an urban 4x4 like the BMW one  check out the http://www.honestjohn.co.uk/.
 at the end of the days  get an honest lengthy report out of all the 4x4 cars on the website above


----------



## Faro (5 March 2013)

Just been looking through this (a bit late I know) as have just this weekend bought a Terrano II SE LWB 2.4 petrol 1999 manual.  Can't rate it yet as have only had it 2 days and won't be towing with it until the weekend.  

Trailer is an ancient (but sound) Bahill 2 horse trailer, very similar to a Rice, front and rear unload.  No idea of its weight as never taken it to a weighbridge - and Bahill are no longer in business to find out specs from.  I only ever travel with 1 horse at a time (400-450Kg) and we have permanently removed the partition as the horses travel better that way (has single breastbar), as well as reducing weight of course.  For such an old trailer I'd still rate it 9/10.  I like the front unload being on the left side (so you don't have to unload straight onto the road in an emergency) and I like the headroom over the front ramp too (which the Ifor's dont have).

Previously towed this trailer with our Volvo 940 2.4 litre estate.  Not bad at all on roads generally, never failed on a steep hill (even if it struggled sometimes), although being non-4x4 it struggled towing on soft or mudy ground, and I never took that combo out on a windy day! Volvo I'll give 7/10.


Got Grandfathers rights on my driving licence, so that must make me B+E.

I don't know a lot about cars, but what would have been even more helpful to include on this list (some people have, but not everyone) is the engine size, whether it's petrol or diesel (or LPG), LWB or SWB, and if manual or auto.


----------



## Gazen (21 March 2014)

Vehicle: - Nissan X-Trail (2008+ model) - Only 2000kg towing capacity but fine for me as only one horse.  8/10
Trailer:- 1970's vintage Rice trailer - Double but converter to carry single horse only.  Big Land Rover wheels and wooden floor give a really comfortable ride for horse.  Quite heavy though for what is now a single trailer.  Bit 'clattery' whilst driving along, but otherwise can't fault it!    8/10


----------



## julie111 (21 March 2014)

Nissan terrano 2.7 diesel 10/10, rice concours double trailer 8/10. 2 x ponies


----------



## StarcatcherWilliam (21 March 2014)

02 plate, 3L diesel manual BMW X5.  9/10

Ifor Williams HB511 8/10

Used to use it for a 17.2hh horse and companion (which could be anything from 11hh to 15hh)

Passed test in 1996, so didn't need to do towing test.


----------



## Spring Feather (21 March 2014)

Dodge Ram 2500 6L truck 10/10 and GMC 2500 6.6L Duramax diesel truck 10/10.  My trailers are those big American ones with flexible configuration interiors so can carry 5/6 horses.


----------



## TheOrangeOne (21 March 2014)

Kia Sorrento 2.8CRD 57 plate 10/10 fantastic car for pulling.  Dont know I am pulling my giant 17.1hh full ID!

Ifor Williams 510 7/10 - ok trailer, sturdy etc however annoys me there is no place to tie a haynet in a good position, the catches are rubbish!  Had a Bateson Ascot beforehand and loved it and would rate that 10/10..big front window so could see horse when towing, tack box in front and fab clips etc and a place to hang haynet = sorted...going to trade in my crap Ifor and get one as soon as I can afford it!!!


----------



## ROG (21 March 2014)

Nice to see this thread getting a boost


----------



## blitznbobs (21 March 2014)

I've got a Land Rover Defender station wagon - 10/10 perfect tow vehicle... we have competitions to try and get it stuck...

I tow a IFor williams 511 which I also can't fault can get 2 huge horses in it no trouble...


----------



## Meandtheboys (21 March 2014)

Hyundai Santa Fe V6 Auto - towing IW403.........................fantastic vehicle, always had shoguns but I am quite impressed - only used for towing so being a petrol doesn't bother me.


----------



## hoggedmane (21 March 2014)

ROG said:



			Simple survey

-
		
Click to expand...

What is your current towing vehicle - 
Rate it out of 10 - Audi Q7 10/10 but have only towed one horse with it and not been anywhere muddy. Not sure it will like that as much as the Disco I had before did. Still in honeymoon period as it is new!
Previously had a...
Landrover Discovery - 10/10 for towing 2/10 for reliability and cost of keeping it on the road.

What is your current trailer - Ifor Williams 510
Rate it out of 10 -  9/10  - easy to deal with on my own. Lost a mark for the partition breaking when the horses leant on it.

1 or 2 horses carried in trailer - 1 (shire x) at moment have towed two (large ones) with Discovery

Towing on a B or B+E licence  - pre 1997


----------



## Greylegs (21 March 2014)

Shogun short wheelbase, 06 plate, 3.5 litre gas guzzler but tows like a dream. Used to tow a heavy twin axle caravan with it, but now just an Ifor 403 with one heavy horse on board. Don't know it's there tbh ... Brill combo.


----------



## maisie06 (21 March 2014)

Isuzu Trooper - IF it's in a working mood 9/10 for towing ability......although not often in a working mood, breaks down ALOT....My old Fourtrack 10/10 for reliability and towing ability...do not buy a Trooper....

Ifor Williams 505 - 10/10 easy to hitch/unhitch alone easy to tow - can't ask for anymore in a trailer, functional and workmanlike even if not as fancy as some other brands....


----------



## tiramisu (21 March 2014)

Land rover defender - 10/10 for towing, 4/10 for comfort!!!!
Ifor 506 - 8/10 it's okay, nothing flash, I'd rather have something with storage!!

I tow one horse, occasionally two if I'm giving someone a lift. The defender doesn't notice the difference tbh...

B+E


----------



## jojo5 (22 March 2014)

Land rover defender 110 high cap - 11/10 - old but never complains and we upgraded the seats!! I love my landy  .
ifor williams 506 - suited us so far though no storage (plenty in landy) and odd position for hay net  so 9.5/10
tow one chunky cob


----------



## Julia0803 (22 March 2014)

Vehicle: BMW 5 series M5 Sport - It is a family car that I borrowed and put a tow bar on, rather than having to fork out for 4x4. Bearing in mind it's limitations- no offroading- it is great. I only take it on roads and hardstanding it is fine. We live in a super hilly area and it goes up and down no troubles. So if i was marking it accepting it's limitations, knowing I borrow it as a freebie I would give it 9/10. However, I would give it about a 4/10 if I were looking at it's overall usefulness as a towing vehicle. It can tow 2000kg braked which is fine for me as we only have a pony but no good for anyone with a proper horse  and of course it can't go off hardstanding/tarmac. 

Trailer: Bayhill pony trailer- circa mid 1980's. Had new floor, new brakes, new wheel bearings, new jockey wheel, lights... think the outer shell is about the only original thing on it!! It is a squeeze... officially ok for 2 14.2's but having travelled 2 it in once before for 30 min I wouldn't like to do it again... which is ok for us as normally we just travel one 14.2. It is very light, 650kg. So for our purposes I would give it a 6.5/10. It's plus points are it's weight and size due to my post 97 licence. Cons are can only take one pony without feeling like sardines!

I have a B licence.


----------



## Honey08 (22 March 2014)

Discovery TD5, great to tow with 10/10 and comfortable enough!

Ifor 510 for two big horses.  8/10.  I love it, its light and roomy, my mechanic husband  says its stronger and better than its rivals, but one horse doesn't balance well in it.

I have the pre 97 licence as does hubby, who usually drives.


----------



## nicelittle (22 March 2014)

Have changed my tow vehicle since first replying to this thread. Now have Landrover Discovery, which gets 10/10for comfort and towing, and loads of space to put all the gear and 7 seats, which is handy for pony club!
Downside is it us not as easy as my 90 to reverse, I used to be be able to get anywhere, now have to calculate my manouvering a bit more!
Usually towing Rice Rosette trailer with 1 or 2 14hh ponies.
Too old to need trailer test!


----------



## Buddy'sMum (22 March 2014)

Range Rover Sport Autobiography, 4.4L V8 - 10/10
Rice Beaufort double trailer - 9/10 (but only because it's too heavy for me to move by myself)
Usually 1 but sometimes 2 small horses
Pre 1997 licence


----------



## arlosmum (23 March 2014)

Towing vehicle - Merc ML350 10/10 for capabilty 0/10 for fuel economy but I knew this when I bought it.
Trailer -Bateson (biggest one not sure of name) Fab trailer easy to use 10/10
Pre 97 licence
Normally tow with 2 ponies onboard 13.2 & 14.2 but sometimes my 17.2 TBxID with no partition & full length breast/breech bars.
Fab towing combo let down only by driver incompetence. I jacknifed yesterday & need to man up & get some tuition.
OH has promised, he is a HGV driver but never has enough time.


----------



## Alliya (23 March 2014)

56 plate land rover defender xs 110
And matching silver ifor Williams 511 2014 trailer 

Test taken in 1991


----------



## dizzyneddy (23 March 2014)

We tow with both a Isuzu trooper 3.2 lpg & a Range Rover P38 V8 (petrol guzzler) both fantastic to tow with the isuzu is better economically but it doesnt touch the rangey on luxury. Plus as they are older vehicles don't buy the £500 or road tax which l refuse to pay the government for vehicles post 2001. So l'd rate them 10/10 as they are solid cars & great if you look after them.

trailer is a bayhill - maybe old but its so light inside even my fussy may loads it & stuck her nose up at a ifor williams which l prefer but won't swap it until it dies as its in lovely condition. 

towing on a pre 97 licence


----------



## Bobbly (23 March 2014)

Landrover defender 90 300tdi, uprated gears and heavy duty springs, 8/10 has the capability for 3.5t but basic and bumpy
Wessex triple trailer, 8/10 lots of room and easy to tow weighs in at 1150kg
two horses 15-16.1, connie and wbx
Pre 1997 licence, I'm feeling old...


----------



## LovesCobs (23 March 2014)

nissan pathfinder 14 months old (did need a new turbo on warrantee) tows 3t rate it 9/10 for towing and overall love it as a car.

trailer:  Cheval/robinsons (with aluminium floor) great for lightweight. but would only put very good travellers in it. partition too flimsy, parts impossible to get (I have tried and failed to order a single breast and rear bar and spare wheel) the bars I have broke with horse in trailer when i had to stop suddenly (idiot driver pulled out and did a u turn in my path!) however with a good traveler and re-enforced bars it pulls well is simple and light and the floor is great. (ideal for those wanting to travel 1 horse on a B licence) RATE it 7/10 
travel 2 in it at times.
towing on old licence so B+E


----------



## LouiseG (24 March 2014)

I've got a Range Rover Sport, tows my Ifor Williams 511 effortlessly with 2 horses in. It's automatic too which I find makes towing super easy so would give it a 10/10! I also love my 511  I would give this 8/10. I tow on a B&E licence.


----------



## applecart14 (24 March 2014)

ROG said:



			Simple survey

What is your current towing vehicle - 
Rate it out of 10 - 

What is your current trailer - 
Rate it out of 10 - 

1 or 2 horses carried in trailer - 

Towing on a B or B+E licence -
		
Click to expand...

Vauxhall Vectra Elite 2L towing a 650KG Rice Richardson with a single horse weighing in at approx 650KG.  Leaves me with 300KG spare.

Tows a dream even up long inclines.

All these huge 4 x 4's are totally unnecessary for the lighter weight trailers like the Richardson and the Bateson.  However the Ivor Williams clock in at about 1200KG before any horses are put on, so you would need a powerful 4 x 4 then!!!


----------



## applecart14 (24 March 2014)

arlosmum said:



			I jacknifed yesterday & need to man up & get some tuition.
OH has promised, he is a HGV driver but never has enough time.
		
Click to expand...

Presume you jacknifed reversing as its impossible to jack knife going forwards.  Take the trailer to a quiet car park - do you have any industrial estates around by you that you can practice in the evening or weekends. Just practice reversing round the corner of side roads or reversing into actual marked car park spaces, you will be suprised how quickly this teaches you!


----------



## Thechestnutlover (24 March 2014)

Tow Vehicle - Jeep Cherokee
Rating - 9/10 

Trailer - Ifor Williams 505
Rating - 10/10

Usually 1 16hh horse but have taken 1 horse and 1 large pony. Car never struggled, didn't notice the difference carrying 2.

B+E


----------



## arlosmum (24 March 2014)

Hi applecart14
Yes, I was reversing. 
I Will take your advice re practicing. 
Also, I don't know if your remark re. huge 4 x 4s & light trailers was meant for me as well.
My horse is 17.2/3 TBxID. And heavy.
I'm usually towing with daughter's pony & her friend's pony onboard but occasionally need to take my horse.


----------



## forumuser123 (24 March 2014)

ROG said:



			Simple survey

What is your current towing vehicle -  Shogun Warrior (lwb, automatic)
Rate it out of 10 - 10/10

What is your current trailer - Ifor Williams HB510
Rate it out of 10 - 9/10

1 or 2 horses carried in trailer - 1 16.3hh warmblood

Towing on a B or B+E licence -
		
Click to expand...

 B+E licence


----------



## ROG (24 March 2014)

Julia0803 said:



			Vehicle: BMW 5 series M5 Sport - It is a family car that I borrowed and put a tow bar on, rather than having to fork out for 4x4. Bearing in mind it's limitations- no offroading- it is great. I only take it on roads and hardstanding it is fine. We live in a super hilly area and it goes up and down no troubles. So if i was marking it accepting it's limitations, knowing I borrow it as a freebie I would give it 9/10. However, I would give it about a 4/10 if I were looking at it's overall usefulness as a towing vehicle. It can tow 2000kg braked which is fine for me as we only have a pony but no good for anyone with a proper horse  and of course it can't go off hardstanding/tarmac. 

Trailer: Bayhill pony trailer- circa mid 1980's. Had new floor, new brakes, new wheel bearings, new jockey wheel, lights... think the outer shell is about the only original thing on it!! It is a squeeze... officially ok for 2 14.2's but having travelled 2 it in once before for 30 min I wouldn't like to do it again... which is ok for us as normally we just travel one 14.2. It is very light, 650kg. So for our purposes I would give it a 6.5/10. It's plus points are it's weight and size due to my post 97 licence. Cons are can only take one pony without feeling like sardines!

I have a B licence.
		
Click to expand...

The plated weight of the trailer (or if no plate then the total of the tyre load ratings) added to the vehicle GVW must not total more than 3500 kgs on a B licence

I have a feeling you may be illegal ...... but hope not


----------



## ROG (24 March 2014)

arlosmum said:



			I jacknifed yesterday & need to man up & get some tuition.
OH has promised, he is a HGV driver but never has enough time.
		
Click to expand...

If near Leicester then I can help for free (expenses if necessary)


----------



## arlosmum (24 March 2014)

ROG said:



			If near Leicester then I can help for free (expenses if necessary)
		
Click to expand...

I live near Gainsborough, Lincs, ROG. That may be a bit too far, it's very kind of you to offer, though.


----------



## applecart14 (28 March 2014)

arlosmum said:



			Hi applecart14
Also, I don't know if your remark re. huge 4 x 4s & light trailers was meant for me as well.
My horse is 17.2/3 TBxID. And heavy.
.
		
Click to expand...

No there was nothing meant in my remark to cause offence at all.  I don't care what people tow with.  But it does irritate me when people look down on my outfit as 'dangerous' because I tow with a car and don't have a 4 x 4!  I find it really weird.  For years and years no one would have given a stuff.  Now all these huge 4 x 4's are made and people have these massive station wagons that take up the length of two parking spaces and only have a toddler in the back. They have never seen mud or even glanced at a trailer!  lol it just makes me chuckle!

I am well within my towing weight and my trailer is set for one horse as the partition and breast bars have been moved about twelve years ago to allow my single horse plenty of room.


----------



## ArabianGem78 (28 March 2014)

Nissan Terrano 3.0 TD LWB. 8/10 It's fine; it's just not the Isuzu trooper that I had before and miss on a daily basis!

Bateson Ascot 10/10 awesome trailer

1 14.3 arab

B & E licence.


----------



## ROMANY 1959 (28 March 2014)

Can I jump on the bandwagon, 
I tow with 3.5 ton Renault master horsebox, and I tow a 980kg caravan to Polocrosse tournaments!!! Hardly notice I am towing as the lorry is 2.5 ltr engine .
My lorry is LWB and caravan is 19 ft long.


----------



## Ginge Crosby (28 March 2014)

My post is a future one - deciding whether I need to actually take my test or not, probably will end up doing it anyway but imagine for now I'm on a B licence only...

Tow vehicle - Honda CRV 2l petrol
trailer - either ifor Williams 505 or bayhill (haven't bought it yet!)
Usually one horse (500kg) but would like to be able to take a friend (another 500kg).

Am I dreaming, that i'd be able to do that on a B only licence? Is my tow vehicle up to the job?


----------



## Bryndu (28 March 2014)

Towing vehicle - Landrover Discovery 2004 - 10 out of 10, Awesome towing power and capacity
Trailer - Ifor Williams 505 2004 - 10 out of 10 - wouldn't swop it for the world
Horse x 1 Welsh cob and a big IW tack pack

Pre 1997 licence - I am old..LOL

Bryndu


----------



## ROG (28 March 2014)

Ginge Crosby said:



			My post is a future one - deciding whether I need to actually take my test or not, probably will end up doing it anyway but imagine for now I'm on a B licence only...

Tow vehicle - Honda CRV 2l petrol
trailer - either ifor Williams 505 or bayhill (haven't bought it yet!)
Usually one horse (500kg) but would like to be able to take a friend (another 500kg).

Am I dreaming, that i'd be able to do that on a B only licence? Is my tow vehicle up to the job?
		
Click to expand...

Answered here in post number 1596 http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/foru...-to-HHO-Towing-Clinic&p=12380136#post12380136


----------



## coen (28 March 2014)

I have a B+E licence.
Tow with a VW Tourareg 10/10 smooth drive don't feel the trailer.
Trailer is IW hb511 9/10 really spacious and stable but had a small issue with top door opening.


----------



## Spiritedly (28 March 2014)

Car-Nissan Terrano 11 TDi 2.7 swb  9/10  Tows a dream but could do with a bigger boot but that's the compromise with having the model I do  

Trailer-Ifor Williams 505  10/10  Does what I want it too with no problems 

I have a 15.1 Standardbred, a 14.2 welsh, 14 New Forest and 13 DHP x cob and we take out any combination of them either as 2 or singles.

I have a pre 1997 license so B+E?


----------



## maidendale (28 March 2014)

Jeep Grand Cherokee 7/10

Ifor Williams 505 9/10 (just had it serviced and been told it's as good as new underneath)

2 large ponies 

Pre-97 license


----------



## WestCoast (28 March 2014)

Woohoo. Had my 2010 Shogun short wheel base for a couple of weeks and so far 10/10. Picked up a new Ifor Williams 511 today - the Shogun towed it fabulously. It has a very good turning circle, is easy to reverse accurately and has good visibility. It tows 3000kg, but isn't as long as a Mazda 6 and not that much wider. I'm using it for work (community health worker) fine. 

Pretty much couldn't tell I had the 511 on the back, but better wait until I've put two friesians in it first. Then I'll rate the trailer . Bought new because they hold their value so well and are pretty rare second hand. 

Pre 97 licence. Did 3 hours training with a B+E instructor, which got me to where I was confident picking the trailer up and bringing it home. Gonna do a bit more training with a horse trailer instructor before putting horse in it though.


----------



## fuggly (28 March 2014)

pre '97 licence 
pajero 2.8 td lwb 
richardson treble supreme 
normally with 2 16hh tb's onboard , occasionally 17hh mw and 16hh tb 
rate paj 8/10 only due to the fact of it's fuel consumption and the rear door is a pain as only opens half way when hooked up , but tows beautifully and so comfortable (love my paj )


----------



## DiggoryVenn (28 March 2014)

Jeep Cherokee ltd and newish ifor Williams
both 2nd hand and only have them because they were within my budget to get the ponies mobile
jeep has ridiculous 4.7 auto petrol engine and so tows like a dream
without trailer I drive v slowly as well so fuel economy not as bad as it could be
10/10 for both tho' jeep is small (which is also a good thing)
I'm old so I've no idea about my driving licence category


----------



## Jericho (28 March 2014)

What is your current towing vehicle - 
Rate it out of 10 - Landrover Discovery 10/10 for towing as has never missed a beat and got us out of some tricky mud but as a car not that impressed as lots of niggly issues so 7/10

What is your current trailer - Ifor Williams 505 older version, had about 5 years and has performed perfectly 10/10

1 or 2 horses carried in trailer - Carry 1 usually 14hh or 15.1hh but also both together without any problem

Towing on a B or B+E licence -  B+E (pre 1997 licence)


----------



## Selkie (31 March 2014)

Nissan X-trail  rate it 10 our of 10 
Henra Cayenne rate it 8 out of 10, it was a lovely light horse box but had a canvas roll up top at the back which the wind destroyed after about 3 years.  
Carried 2 horses no problem.
Then a couple of years ago the box blew over and was damaged beyond repair.  We were unable to get another Henra, so now have just got an ifor williams 510 but think we need to change the car as it will only pull 2 tons.  
I have a pre 97 licence


----------



## asommerville (31 March 2014)

ROG said:



			Simple survey

What is your current towing vehicle - Toyota Hilux Invincible
Rate it out of 10 - 10

What is your current trailer - 
Rate it out of 10 - 

1 or 2 horses carried in trailer - Ifor Williams 506
10 out of 10 (nothing to compare to though)

Towing on a B or B+E licence -B+E sat last year.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## cobwithattitude (31 March 2014)

Ford Kuga 10/10
Bateson Deauville 10/10
1 horse in trailer, no partition, single breast bar & back bar

Pre 1997 licence


----------



## paulineh (31 March 2014)

We now have a brand new Discovery. 10/10, even towed a lorry out of the mud at the weekend. We also have a 10 year old Disco and again have never had a problem with towing. The new one has a better fuel consumption even though it has a bigger engine.

The trailer is a 10 year old Richardson , carries max 2 Arabs 15.2hh each It's well serviced yearly and the only thing it has had done is a new floor and tyres as we have needed them.

Both drivers have pre 1997 licences


----------



## dRats (31 March 2014)

Nreg Disco auto diesel, had it forever, 10/10
Tall Rice Beaufort circa2002/3, had it forever 10/10
1964 licence
2 bigguns


----------



## Annagain (31 March 2014)

Landrover Defender 90 - 10/10. If I was being really harsh I'd knock off 0.5 for being so noisy but you know to expect with one of those so I  can't complain! I've had it 6 weeks and did my first long journey (160 miles round trip) in it at the weekend. Previously towed with a Discovery and a 110 and can't believe how much more stable the 90 felt. The other two both had big roofracks and were therefore affected quite badly by the wind, which has left me a bit jittery when towing but I felt really happy in this one.  

Trailer  - IW 510 8/10. Nothing wrong with it, but having towed my friend's Equitrek, I've really noticed the boys are much happier travelling backwards so on the lookout for a relatively local Space Trekka. Not in any great hurry though.

I tow on a B+E (1995) licence and tow one or two big boys. I got the biggest one weighed at the weekend and he's 639kgs, the other's not far off, about 620kgs I'd say. I budget 1300kgs for the two of them.


----------



## el_Snowflakes (31 March 2014)

We have a '06 navara @ Bateson trailer. The only thing I would fault trailer on is that it has a small gap between roof & back ramp when the ramp is closed which can allow water to get in. Safety wise, it's left hand side unloading to the front & has individual breast bars so is ideal. Truck is fantastic & cannot fault it in any way so 10/10 for truck & 9/10 for trailer  OH drives it on a B & E license.


----------



## brighteyes (13 April 2014)

I have been towing my 2013 IW HB506 with. Kia Sorento 2.5 CRDi manual and love it.


----------



## peaceandquiet1 (14 April 2014)

Ancient Hyundai Sante Fe and Ifor 505 Classic.
One Arab or two ponies.
Sante Fe-poor turning circle but tows well. Good off road.
Trailer-it's ok but think I would buy a Bateson next time-seem more spacious.
Passed test in the eighties-seems a long time ago!


----------



## sidsmum (14 April 2014)

I narrowed it down to a Nissan terrano and a Hyundai terracan.  Was wanting it for two big horses so wanted something with a bit of grunt, both of which have this!  Sadly my id died and I now have a 14.3 welshie so its a bit overkill!!

Ended up with the terracan which I cannot fault! 10/10

And I Have an Ifor Williams trailer which again I can easily give 10/10

I passed my b&e test earlier this year so no more L plates!!


----------



## Julia0803 (14 April 2014)

ROG said:



			The plated weight of the trailer (or if no plate then the total of the tyre load ratings) added to the vehicle GVW must not total more than 3500 kgs on a B licence

I have a feeling you may be illegal ...... but hope not
		
Click to expand...

Hi Rog, 

Only just seen this...

It doesn't have a plated weight. How would i find out about my tyre weights? I had them checked when i bought it and just know that they are proper trailer tyres and safe, nothing more! 

I know the trailer is circa 650kg, say 700 for margin of error
GVW is 2100kg
Pony is approx. 450, say 500 for margin 
So that takes me to 3200kg, so i thought I was fine?


----------



## McCauley (14 April 2014)

What is your current towing vehicle - Shogun V6 3Litre Petrol SWB 
Rate it out of 10 - 9,...would be a 10 if it wasn't as thirsty sometimes!!

What is your current trailer - Lambourn (Oakley) Trailer, special edition (don't think Oakley made many....i've never seen another one round my parts!)
Rate it out of 10 - 9.5.... can't really fault it to be honest, but nothing's ever perfect!

1 or 2 horses carried in trailer - I use it for just the one, but is designed to be used for two.

Towing on a B or B+E licence -  B+E,...(Pre 97).


----------



## ROG (14 April 2014)

Julia0803 said:



			Hi Rog, 

Only just seen this...

It doesn't have a plated weight. How would i find out about my tyre weights? I had them checked when i bought it and just know that they are proper trailer tyres and safe, nothing more! 

I know the trailer is circa 650kg, say 700 for margin of error
GVW is 2100kg
Pony is approx. 450, say 500 for margin 
So that takes me to 3200kg, so i thought I was fine?
		
Click to expand...

Google for - tyre load ratings
Add up all the tyre load ratings and that is your trailer MAM

Add that trailer MAM to 2100 and if it totals more than 3500 you need a B+E

Further discussion on this should really be in the towing clinic IMO


----------



## skint1 (18 August 2015)

ROG said:



			Simple survey

What is your current towing vehicle -  Mitsubishi Shogun 3.2 Manual diesel engine (Elegance model)
Rate it out of 10 -   7 

What is your current trailer - Ifor Williams 510 (2004) 
Rate it out of 10 - 10 it's lovely 

1 or 2 horses carried in trailer - mostly 1 but have done 2, my set up easily copes with both 

Towing on a B or B+E licence - B + E
		
Click to expand...

there you go!


----------



## coss (17 November 2015)

What is your current towing vehicle - Vauxhall Antarara (2012)
Rate it out of 10 - 9/10 Pulls well, great car to drive when not towing. Has sensors in the rear so if the trailer starts to weave it applies the back brakes on alternate sides to try to help correct (I have had this happen in crosswinds and too me a while to work out what was going on as the car felt a bit light in the steering but the box looked so secure behind me) 
3 foibles with it: I'm a tad OCD and like to be able to see a visual for what volume my radio is on, there is none! No numbers and not even a scale with bars. The other 2 reasons are much more of a proper issue  Turning circle is dire for the size of car. Used to drive a Honda CR-V (2005) and it felt like a huge turning circle after a clio but the CR-V is nifty in comparison to the antara. Lastly, it is very bad for getting condensation both inside and out on the windscreen, I've bought a car dehumidifier pad which has helped. Previously I was soaking several cloths wiping the inside of the windscreen and have had to scrape off the outside then the same amount inside before!

What is your current trailer - IW 403 (single) 
Rate it out of 10 - 9/10 Very spacious for the horse as one and a half width. Got it with a left hand unload by choice. Sits behind the car well as is the same width, if the car fits through a gap, so will the trailer. Downside, My breech bar only fits on the largest space setting, can't put it on the innermost latches so wonder if the walls have warped a few millimetres. IW dealer confused by it. Fortunately my horses travel well and don't need to be wedged in! The bar did initially fit in all 3 settings. Not sure when exactly that changed ??

1 or 2 horses carried in trailer - one (single box)

Towing on a B or B+E licence -B+E (taken trailer test)


----------



## peaceandquiet1 (17 November 2015)

Hyundai Sante Fe 9/10 can is old now but has taken us all over with ponies, good off road, 
Ifor Williams 505 8yo-5/10 very rattly and lots of niggles, would by a Bateson next time if could change it, walls have warped, grooms door hard to open, rubber seal came off round front ramp
1 horse or two ponies
B license i think-passed test pre 1997


----------



## ROG (17 November 2015)

horsemadmum1 said:



			Hyundai Sante Fe 9/10 can is old now but has taken us all over with ponies, good off road, 
Ifor Williams 505 8yo-5/10 very rattly and lots of niggles, would by a Bateson next time if could change it, walls have warped, grooms door hard to open, rubber seal came off round front ramp
1 horse or two ponies
B license i think-passed test pre 1997
		
Click to expand...

You will have B+E if passed car test before 1997


----------



## Greylegs (17 November 2015)

Short wheel base Shogun, chipped to give it a bit more grunt (not that it needs it tbh) - 10 out of 10 for towing.... Perfect for the job. I tow an IW 403 single trailer - again 10 out of 10. Balanced, easy to handle, well built. I have one chunky horse who weighs about 580 kgs and the horse + trailer come to around 1350kgs so the Shogun does it easily.

Must be on B+E I think, as I've had my licence since I was 17 - now 61!!


----------



## PorkChop (17 November 2015)

Land Rover Defender 110 - 9/10 only because it has the turning circle of an elephant, but for actual towing 10/10

Ifor Williams 511 - 10/10

2 horses

B+E - also have my HGV


----------



## Enfys (17 November 2015)

What is your current towing vehicle -  Nissan Titan 5.6l, V8
Rate it out of 10 - 9/10

What is your current trailer - 20' stock trailer with tackroom. 
Rate it out of 10 - 10/10 love it  

1 or 2 horses carried in trailer - up to 4 under 14.2's . Variable partition settings. 2 x 15.2h


----------



## dibbin (17 November 2015)

Vehicle - 2004 Mitsubishi Shogun Elegance (3.5l petrol V6) 9/10, only not giving it a 10 because it's ridiculously thirsty!

Trailer - 1995 Ifor Williams 505R 10/10 as it's pretty basic but it tows beautifully and the horses are happy in it.

2 horses in the trailer.

Towing on a B&E, sat my test earlier this year.


----------



## skyesthelimit94 (17 November 2015)

I have a 1996 diesel range rover, true british work horse still going strong on 400kms+!!! takes a fair bit of maintinance nowdays with towing big loads often but is well worth it is the best to tow with, can barely feel trailer, and pulls smooth and GREAT fuel economy. rate 8/10 as can be expensive to find parts here, but defs would buy another if I could get my hands on it! have towed with a nissan patrol, a navara and and a prado and would rate the RR above all else despite its age, so much space and so comfy to drive/travel with for the people as well as for towing ponies!  I float in a 1976 homebuilt float with two 15.2-16hh tb horses but cannot wait to upgrade (hopefully this season) would rate it a 7/10 as great, safe cheaper option but NO bells or whistles of any kind lol and not the most spacious, . Here in NZ you only need a full drivers license to tow a trailer with


----------



## jo2507 (5 February 2016)

Hi 

Does anyone have experience of towing with a KIA Sportage ?  I am looking at buying a KIA Sportage 2.0 CRDI KX-2, never had a Towing vehicle and want to be sure I get a vehicle that can tow, next step will be buying a trailer to carry my 15.1h cob.  

Thank you for any info/experience you have.


----------



## case895 (5 February 2016)

Discovery 3. 7 (tows great but broken down three times in a year).

Ifor 511 Mk2. 9. I don't give out 10s.

2 horses sometimes, but usually 1.

Old license whatever that is.


----------



## gina2201 (5 February 2016)

Previous car: L322 Range Rover 4.4 V8 - 10/10, lovely car, effortless towing

Towed Ifor 505 with my one horse. Trailer fine to tow (horse not overly keen though) looking at Equitreks next for side loading.

I recently took my B+E so looking for new towing outfit. (above combo driven by B+E licence holder)


----------



## Cassy (21 February 2016)

I tow with a jeep ceroke sport. Great tower but heavy on diesel and quite a lot of problems with electrics. Looking to replace it with something which would double as the family vehicle but would need to be tough as live on a mucky farm also needs to be cheep to keep (unlike my horses). Any recommendations?


----------



## dixie (26 March 2016)

Update as have now changed car and trailer.

Ssangyong Rexton auto - 10/10. - lovely car
Ifor 511 - 10/10


----------



## Luci07 (26 March 2016)

Was a Jeep Cherokee, 3.7 which I still have and a Bateson Deaville. Brilliant trailer but sadly, Big Ears thought it was too small and wouldn't travel in it. I have grandfather rights so old license. I did, however, practise reversing, 3 point turns and reversing around a blind corner before I even went out on the road. All these skills have come in very handy at competition and for parking in tricky spaces!


----------



## el_Snowflakes (26 March 2016)

Patterdale said:



			Nissan Navara pickup 10/10 she's a babe!

Ifor Williams 511, brilliant trailer can't fault it!

Carry 2 horses

Passed B+E about 4 years ago.
		
Click to expand...

You have the same set us as me- great combination!


----------



## turnbuckle (26 March 2016)

As a smug wagon owner, I can say with UTTER confidence that anyone buying a known cheap-as-chips trouble-bucket (Cherokee, Range Rover) will have YEARS of trouble-free motoring, whereas those wise souls who go for a Shogun or Hilux will inevitably end up with one of the only three lemons in the country. Cynical? I've seen it happen


----------



## MagicMelon (26 March 2016)

Freelander = 8, tows fine but can feel the weight of a big horse but tows my usual 16hh fine. Lacks power for anything too big / heavy. 

Bateson Ascot = 10. Love Batesons, this is my second Ascot. Light to tow, easy to use, bright inside, never had a horse not want to load into it.

Usually 1 15.3hh horse but sometimes also a Dartmoor pony.

B+E licence


----------



## Clannad48 (28 June 2016)

A quick question - Looking for an automatic car that will allow my daughter to tow an Ifor Williams 505 with one 500kg horse on a B License. I have searched these threads looking for a set up but can't find anyone doing this.  

And yes I know she could do the towing test but that is not an option at the moment.


----------



## ROG (28 June 2016)

Clannad48 said:



			A quick question - Looking for an automatic car that will allow my daughter to tow an Ifor Williams 505 with one 500kg horse on a B License. I have searched these threads looking for a set up but can't find anyone doing this.  

And yes I know she could do the towing test but that is not an option at the moment.
		
Click to expand...

ANSWERED HERE IN POST NUMBER 2868 = https://forums-secure.horseandhound...ing-Clinic&p=13300434&viewfull=1#post13300434


----------



## Skinnyminny (19 July 2016)

VW Golf 9.5/10 - superb power and stopping ability, fantastic fuel consumption, can't fault it just loses marks for not being heavier so it could tow more! 

Bateson Derby - 8/10 - lightweight, easy to manoeuvre, horses travel well in it. Wish it had a front unload (one pony took ages to realise he couldn't get out the jockey door) but then it would be heavier and I wouldn't be able to tow with the Golf so that's fairly irrelevant. Also wish it was a bit more 'fancy' but that would also affect weight (mine's a 1997 with absolutely zero 'nice' bits)

Usually 1 14.2 but sometimes 2 or 1 14.2 and one 11.2 - all are lightweight types.

B+E license (though I wouldn't need it if I downplated the trailer)


----------



## Nicola89 (6 March 2018)

Hi, i Am hoping someone can help! my cars towing capacity is 1800kg, the trailer weighs 767kg unladen and max gross weight is 1600kg. As its under 3.5 can I tow it with out a trailer licence? Also if a trailer max gross is say 2300kg but the actual trailer with horse weighs less than my cars towing capacity of 1800kg is my car legal to tow once I have a license?thanks


----------



## ROG (6 March 2018)

Nicola89 said:



			Hi, i Am hoping someone can help! my cars towing capacity is 1800kg, the trailer weighs 767kg unladen and max gross weight is 1600kg. As it&#8217;s under 3.5 can I tow it with out a trailer licence? Also if a trailer max gross is say 2300kg but the actual trailer with horse weighs less than my cars towing capacity of 1800kg is my car legal to tow once I have a license?thanks
		
Click to expand...

Answered you in the other thread


----------



## scribble (7 March 2018)

Have an Kia sorentto 2.5 Crdi, 06 plate xt rated to row 2.8 tons. 9/10 . But looking for Jeep Grand Cherokee overland with Mercedes engine or BMW X5.

Tow an Ifor Williams hb510 with one 16.3 warmblood plus kit.
Have an old licence so can tow without having to do extra tests.


----------



## 1rocky1 (7 March 2018)

swb shogun warrior 3.5 gdi love it, rich europa only use trailer for hauling wood shavings about 2.7 tons. can not fault it only the fuel 10/15 at most to gallon but ey ho .


----------



## Moomin499ck (13 February 2019)

1. B
2. 1765kg (this is kerbweight/unladen right?)
3. 4188kg (not too sure about this hard to find this info on the internet)
4. 2100kg (Capacity)
5. 1905kg (HB505)
6. 905kg

Think I have this right. Its a friends car which is the Ford Kuga 2.0 5 door titanium 2010 model.


----------



## blitznbobs (13 February 2019)

Simple survey

What is your current towing vehicle -

We have 3

Volvo XC90 - love this car does every job I need it too but not the greatest towing I wouldnâ€™t like to tow 2 in it despite it being legal to do so. I choose this car if just taking one horse 8/10

Defender - (Lwb) tows like a train but I hate driving it with a passion... it has the requisite preinstalled spiders and leaks is cold and rattle despite being fairly new ... but it never even thinks of getting stuck whatever I do with it. But itâ€™s turning circle sucks ... a lot so itâ€™s a bugger to reverse with... my husband loves it Like a child tho so it really is a marmite car 3/10

Full fat rangey- lovely place to be, tows like a train , drinks like a fish (we have got the petrol supercharged one tho) but doesnâ€™t have the 7 seats of the Volvo or defender.
8/10
What is your current trailer - ifor 511
Rate it out of 10 - I really rate it as a trailer but wouldnâ€™t want to tow any trailer long distances 10/10

1 or 2 horses carried in trailer - 1 or 2 big horses

Towing on a B or B+E licence - b+e[/QUOTE]


----------



## Suechoccy (14 February 2019)

1999 Daihatsu Fourtrak, solid towing ability, not the fastest, agricultural feel to it, no mod cons other than electric windows and electric doors. Small bootspace unless you keep the rear seat folded in half or remove the rear seat. Fourtrak owners are usually good friends with welders.
1993 Ifor Williams 505 which is regularly serviced/maintained (thank you Barnwell Trailers!)
I have a 16.1 and a 15.2 and take one or both out regularly. Trips usually 10-35 miles each way, once a month winter, twice a month summer, did a long trip Cambridge to Marlborough last May with 2 on board, stopping at Cherwell Services each way for a halfhour rest for horses who were unperturbed.


----------



## Goldenstar (14 February 2019)

Range Rover V8 supercharged rate it at nine over powered for the job but as long as you donâ€™t let creep away from you .
Wonderfully smooth and easy to tow with horses love it .
Defender 90 I have two one from 2000 and also one of the last they made also rate at nine, short wheel base means you can get mild sway on the trailer much more physical to drive than the Range Rover so more tiring but it will pull you out of any wet verge or field .
I like them both for different reasons .
I have a IF 511.
Pre 97


----------



## alexomahony (14 February 2019)

Simple survey

*What is your current towing vehicle: *Kia Sorento 2005 plate - I rate this 9/10 - I LOVE IT, for general driving, long distances and towing. TO be 10/10, it would also be cheap on fuel, but alas, it is not. 

*What is your current trailer* - Bateson Deauville, 2005 model. I absolutely adore it!

*1 or 2 horses carried in trailer:* Usually one, quite often two.  

*Towing on a B or B+E licence:* B + E


----------



## Landcruiser (14 February 2019)

What is your current towing vehicle - Mitsibushi L200 double cab Warrior 2005 plate
Rate it out of 10 - 8. It's a basic model - it needs more storage in the cab for bits and pieces. It's slightly underpowered in comparison to previous tow vehicles I've had (Isuzu Trooper, Toyota Landcruiser). I love the pick up design though, I have a hard cover and have managed to sleep in the back at events as long as I'm diagonal . That said, the pay off is that the whole outfit is very long, and the rear visibility is totally reliant on wingmirrors (none heated in this model).
What is your current trailer - Wessex Clubman. It's similar to the old 505 but I think better. Front and rear ramp have a single lever to open and lock. Partition is sectional and can be removed in pieces very quickly and easily. It's light and airy, and easily converts to my camp bedroom when I'm away at weekend events with horse - I can't fault it. 
Rate it out of 10 - 10
1 or 2 horses carried in trailer - 1, partition out (I had full length breach bars made, which are customised 505 ones)
Towing on a B or B+E licence - B + E, passed test in 78


----------



## maisie06 (14 February 2019)

ROG said:



			Simple survey

What is your current towing vehicle -
Rate it out of 10 -

What is your current trailer -
Rate it out of 10 -

1 or 2 horses carried in trailer -

Towing on a B or B+E licence -
		
Click to expand...

 When I had horses I used to tow with a Diahatsu fourtrack - 10/10 towing ability, got out of seriously muddy fields towing 2 and leaving X5's slithering in the mud - never got stuck and a powerhouse of torque.

Trailer - good old Ifor 510 often carried 2  10/10 never let us down either - just don't ever park it with the handbrake on

I'm old so towing on pre 97 licence...


----------



## Cassy (8 March 2019)

Thanks everyone. i finished up buying a VW Tiguan/automatic. Had the towbar fitted today.


----------



## Double_choc_lab (8 March 2019)

Tow with a Jeep Compass 2013 plate.  Tow capacity of 2000kgs so only ever tow one smallish horse in an Ifor 506 so plenty of weight left over.  Tows like a dream and is more car like than my old Cherokee. Have got through some serious mud with a trailer on and some deep snow with just the Jeep. Drive on a B+E licence, if that's the one for us oldies. Passed car test in 1977. Would rate it as an 8 out of 10, would like a roomier boot for tack.


----------



## Sealine (16 August 2021)

I posted in this thread in 2012 but I've changed by towing vehicle since then so here's the update:

SsangYong Rexton 2018 2.2 Auto - 10/10 (bought 2.5 years ago to replace 2008 Kia Sorento) Much cheaper road tax compared to Sorento and newer hence more up to date and more extras. 

Ifor Williams HB511 (2008) - 10/10 owned for nearly 11 years and have travelled two 17hh horses comfortably.  I've managed to break a few of the plastic fittings over the years but spares are cheap and easy to buy and fit.  

Can't fault it as towing combination.  I loved my Kia Sorento and the SsangYong Rexton is just as good for towing (both tow 3.5 tonnes).  The Rexton is 7 seater which I don't need but it gives you a massive boot space.


----------



## myheartinahoofbeat (16 August 2021)

Range Rover and Equitrek show treka . Love my Equitrek and all the extra lockers and living so I don't have to fill up the boot of my car now


----------



## leflynn (17 August 2021)

What is your current towing vehicle - VW Tiguan 2.0l diesel (2012)
Rate it out of 10 - 10 really happy with it towing, enough space and no issues doing all the hills round here

What is your current trailer - Ifor Williams 505
Rate it out of 10 - 8 - only as I wish I had got a 510 for a bit extra room and the haynet placement is a bit awkward

1 or 2 horses carried in trailer - 1 15.1 TB

Towing on a B or B+E licence -  B+E (was going to just tow on a B license but got the GVW of the Tiguan wrong so did the test!)


----------

